# A6 3.0T defeats BMW 535i, E350 and others in Car and Driver Comparison test



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

Car and Driver is known for being called a bunch of BMW fanboybs, but this time the Audi won. More impressive is that the pre-face lift A6 with the V8 finished mid pack in a previous comparison test. C/D was impressed by the supercharged V6 and found the steering to be better than the BMW's. The auto 3.0T was only a little slower than the manual 535i and quite a bit quicker than the E 350. The final order:
A6
535i
Infiniti M45
Jaguar Xf (4.2 V8)
MB E350
The article isn't online yet, but here is a quick summary.
http://killwithfire.blogspot.c....html



_Modified by chewym at 10:25 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I was just coming online to post this - yup our baby is all grows up!!!







Nice to see that C&D realizes how good our beasts are...
by the way, Audis actually tend to do quite well in C&D comparos. The old C5 RS6, the B6 S4, the current S6, now this - all came in first against rival BMW's, among others.


_Modified by MylesPH1 at 3:49 PM 7-31-2009_


----------

